# Yo female Scrub!



## Scleropages (Oct 6, 2011)

This is the first year I have bred scrubbys
The only snake I am looking forward to laying this year....... She is sooo close it's killing me waiting....

Bet she lays slugs :lol::lol::lol::lol:
But if they are fertile then I have 2 months to wait... then if they hatch I have a week or so until they shed , then I will most likely find out they are all bitey like mum and dad scrub.

Oh the fun of it all


----------



## Gibblore (Oct 6, 2011)

Looking good for my baby there mate.


----------



## Smithers (Oct 6, 2011)

Congrats & all the best


----------



## Scleropages (Oct 6, 2011)

heh maybe she will just lay one huge egg! , lol


----------



## Gibblore (Oct 6, 2011)

Ouch man


----------



## XKiller (Oct 6, 2011)

Your going to have alot of fun removeing the eggs from her lol, nice one.


----------



## Contagion (Oct 6, 2011)

Lookin good mate. Tha
that'd be my luck too, the one I'm most excited about lays slugs... 
Having said that, if you get a couple of hatchies out of her I might have to grab one! 
That thread got my mind fixed on scrubs, haha.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Oct 6, 2011)

nice, goodluck.


----------



## Scleropages (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks , it will be cool to see how big the eggs are , I haven't seen scrubby eggs before , biggest I have seen are BHPs


----------



## Em1986 (Oct 6, 2011)

I hope it is worth the wait for you then the fun really starts after they hatch i guess :lol:
I'm glad you are excited about them  It's just the wait that is killing you lol.


----------



## JimWetherall (Oct 6, 2011)

Good luck, Scrubs are without doubt my favorite group of Pythons that I work with, more of them in the world is definitely a good thing!


----------



## snakes123 (Oct 6, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## Scleropages (Oct 7, 2011)

any day now......


----------



## starr9 (Oct 8, 2011)

im excited for you!!! hahaha!!!


----------



## Scleropages (Oct 8, 2011)

Wooo , She layed 16 eggs over night... Had to make room for a bigger tub in my incubator... the eggs weren't as big as I thought they would be , but shes only around 10 foot and a few years old.My guess was 9 , whoops.

No bites , even tho she tried big time!


----------



## starr9 (Oct 8, 2011)

YA!!!! Congrats!!! Glad she missed you! hahaha! 
Can you tell if there is any slugs yet or do you have to w8 a bit?! (newbi here!!)


----------



## Scleropages (Oct 8, 2011)

starr9 said:


> YA!!!! Congrats!!! Glad she missed you! hahaha!
> Can you tell if there is any slugs yet or do you have to w8 a bit?! (newbi here!!)



all the eggs look good , slugs are smaller and an off white color


----------



## starr9 (Oct 8, 2011)

Scleropages said:


> all the eggs look good , slugs are smaller and an off white color



Ok thanks for that!! 

SUPER YA 4 you then!!!! Very well done!! bet you cant w8 till they pop there heads out!!!! Such amazing snakes! I love them but know im no way ready 4 one!! still got some learning to do yet before I even look at having such a snake!!! But I can dream!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scleropages (Oct 8, 2011)

starr9 said:


> Ok thanks for that!!
> 
> SUPER YA 4 you then!!!! Very well done!! bet you cant w8 till they pop there heads out!!!! Such amazing snakes! I love them but know im no way ready 4 one!! still got some learning to do yet before I even look at having such a snake!!! But I can dream!!!!!!!!!



Yar , They are quite an awesome dangerous snake to keep , deferentially not suited to everyone.


----------



## starr9 (Oct 8, 2011)

Scleropages said:


> Yar , They are quite an awesome dangerous snake to keep , deferentially not suited to everyone.



So very true from what iv heard!! Respect is needed!!!


----------



## Scleropages (Oct 8, 2011)

But they have big heads , and cute beeedy eyes! , I just treat them like fish in a fishtank and just don't touch


----------



## starr9 (Oct 8, 2011)

hahaha! now that sounds cute!!!


----------



## Fantazmic (Oct 8, 2011)

Paul will you keep the eggs in one clutch as you removed them or will you separate them 

also please post pics of baby scrubbies...i have this picture in my head of these little dragons with snappy teeth and bug eyes lol

oh and congratulations...I am pleased you got the eggs you were waiting for !!


----------



## cmack91 (Oct 9, 2011)

congratulations man, i always wanted to breed scrubs, is it difficult getting them to mate?


----------



## monitordude (Oct 9, 2011)

eww your thumb looks gross the way its pushed back haha btw nice scrub and good luck with the eggs


----------



## Scleropages (Oct 9, 2011)

Fantazmic said:


> Paul will you keep the eggs in one clutch as you removed them or will you separate them
> 
> also please post pics of baby scrubbies...i have this picture in my head of these little dragons with snappy teeth and bug eyes lol
> 
> oh and congratulations...I am pleased you got the eggs you were waiting for !!



I'll just incubate them the way they are now , no need to separate.



cmack91 said:


> congratulations man, i always wanted to breed scrubs, is it difficult getting them to mate?



They mated as soon as I introduced them , was the same as with other carpets I have bred.



monitordude said:


> eww your thumb looks gross the way its pushed back haha



hahahahaah


----------



## Fantazmic (Oct 9, 2011)

This is just an incidental question.....do you think tat as time goes on and more people beed scrubbies that their temperament might calm down a bit like the jungles temperaments have. I think this is due to breeders favouring the more placcid females because it is easier to get the eggs off them........or do you think scrubbies are born to be wild and will stay that way....just a thought

PS I dont think your thumb looks wierd...it was a mean thing to say


----------



## Nighthawk (Oct 9, 2011)

Fantazmic said:


> This is just an incidental question.....do you think tat as time goes on and more people beed scrubbies that their temperament might calm down a bit like the jungles temperaments have. I think this is due to breeders favouring the more placcid females because it is easier to get the eggs off them........or do you think scrubbies are born to be wild and will stay that way....just a thought



If they did calm down it would probably ruin a bit of the appeal for a lot of scrubby keepers.


----------



## Scleropages (Oct 10, 2011)

Nighthawk said:


> If they did calm down it would probably ruin a bit of the appeal for a lot of scrubby keepers.



I would pefur calm ones , but i would think once the albino scrubbys are around the hets and albinos should be a lot calmer going by other albinos...



Fantazmic said:


> This is just an incidental question.....do you think tat as time goes on and more people beed scrubbies that their temperament might calm down a bit like the jungles temperaments have. I think this is due to breeders favouring the more placcid females because it is easier to get the eggs off them........or do you think scrubbies are born to be wild and will stay that way....just a thought
> 
> PS I dont think your thumb looks wierd...it was a mean thing to say



I use to think parents had nothing to do with temperament of their young , now i am not convinced after a few cluches last season.But it is most likely an environment thing as most scrubbys in the wild are fine to handle but in captivity most are right evil....Being a snake that "seems" cluey i guess they don't like being trapped in little boxes with newspaper /heat and water.


----------



## cleothecoastal (Oct 11, 2011)

how much will you be sellin them hatchos for?


----------



## Scleropages (Oct 11, 2011)

cleothecoastal said:


> how much will you be sellin them hatchos for?



Not sure, all depends on how many hatch and how painfull they are to feed etc... Also need to cover my $2800 power bill * dies*
I think the going rate for hatchys is around $300? I'm not sure.

I think I brought mine as hatchys for around $350ea


----------



## Em1986 (Oct 11, 2011)

I have seen them at $400 each recently so $350 isn't bad.


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 20, 2011)

Day 44.... around 36 to go....

Tippy tappy tippy tappy.......


----------



## PicklePants (Nov 20, 2011)

*hits fast forward*

.......

Damn.

Can't wait to see them. Baby scrubs are so freakin cute!


----------



## Joemal (Nov 20, 2011)

Scleropages said:


> But they have big heads , and cute beeedy eyes! , I just treat them like fish in a fishtank and just don't touch



Now where is the fun in that Paul .Nothing gets your heart pumping more than to wrestle a large scrub with attitude out of its cage .Oh then there are the love squeezes and the bites and the blood and the feed bill etc etc etc .Congratulations anyway and if i had the room i would grab a couple off you


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 20, 2011)

Joemal said:


> Now where is the fun in that Paul .Nothing gets your heart pumping more than to wrestle a large scrub with attitude out of its cage .Oh then there are the love squeezes and the bites and the blood and the feed bill etc etc etc .Congratulations anyway and if i had the room i would grab a couple off you



haha I got bitten once by a scrub , and that was the last time I will get bitten by one.... They are very awesome snakes tho...


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 30, 2011)

Day 53...... another 27 or so to go *dies*


----------



## Poggle (Nov 30, 2011)

Scleropages said:


> haha I got bitten once by a scrub , and that was the last time I will get bitten by one.... They are very awesome snakes tho...



I am the same as you... got tagged on my side.... felt like i got hit by a boxer lol


----------



## Scleropages (Dec 14, 2011)

13 to go..............UGH!


----------



## starr9 (Dec 14, 2011)

Oh I cant w8!!!! I keep checking back to see if there is any news!!! haha!!!!


----------



## Scleropages (Dec 14, 2011)

starr9 said:


> Oh I cant w8!!!! I keep checking back to see if there is any news!!! haha!!!!



haha , its worse for me , I keep checking the eggs every day! , Atleast they have started to dent.


----------



## Boidae (Jan 3, 2012)

Just came across this thread. 
How are they going mate?


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 3, 2012)

Day 87....... I opened an egg at day 80 and there is a scrubby in there ( scrub is fine and still alive in the egg)... They still haven't came out yet.....


----------



## CHEWY (Jan 3, 2012)

Congrats mate,
Going to need a lot of mice and bandaids 

This guy pipped on new years day after 74 days. Opened him up last night to check on him.






The rest of the clutch pipped this morning.


----------



## adelherper (Jan 3, 2012)

let me no when they ready ill grab one


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 3, 2012)

CHEWY said:


> Congrats mate,
> Going to need a lot of mice and bandaids
> 
> This guy pipped on new years day after 74 days. Opened him up last night to check on him.
> ...




cool , how nippy are they?
Everything I have read says they arnt bad before there first shed


----------



## CHEWY (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm at the same stage as you.
They're just living the life in their eggs.
They could be bothered with me one bit. 
Can't wait to see them out and cruising around.


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 3, 2012)

CHEWY said:


> I'm at the same stage as you.
> They're just living the life in their eggs.
> They could be bothered with me one bit.
> Can't wait to see them out and cruising around.



Cool , I'm not sure why mine have taken so long , all my other clutchs of jungles etc have hatched on time in the same battor..
Hope they have started tonight when I get home from work


----------



## CHEWY (Jan 3, 2012)

Photos or it didn't happen



Scleropages said:


> Cool , I'm not sure why mine have taken so long , all my other clutchs of jungles etc have hatched on time in the same battor..
> Hope they have started tonight when I get home from work


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Jan 3, 2012)

Great result, you got to love a hatchling Scubby. I miss mine.


----------



## Fantazmic (Jan 3, 2012)

Scleropages said:


> Day 87....... I opened an egg at day 80 and there is a scrubby in there ( scrub is fine and still alive in the egg)... They still haven't came out yet.....



I had to laugh Paul...I opened an egg and there was a scrubby in there....and all I could think was....well,,,you might have found pink elephants instead.....Seriously they look lovely...congratulations on your first clutch !!

Elizabeth


----------



## CHEWY (Jan 4, 2012)

They're starting to come out.
What are your looking like Scleropages?


----------



## starr9 (Jan 4, 2012)

YA!!!!! Oh they are so cute!!! Congrats!!! I cant w8 2 see more!!!!!


----------



## hugsta (Jan 4, 2012)

Looking good Chewy....


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 7, 2012)

They STILL haven't hatched *dies of waiting* , think I am on day 91 or 92? I have given up adding up days now... lol


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 18, 2012)

Ok , Ironically I had major drammers with the scrubs , they still hadn't piped or anything on day 94 so I piped the eggs ( as I have done with over 40 clutchs of pythons before) , a day or so latter they had started to die , opening a few of the dead eggs up showed fully formed scrubbys but the yoke was all over the place and not firm.

After another few days to see if any would come out (none did) I removed the 7 "alive" ones carefully from the eggs and placed them in a humid warm tub , none had absorbed the yoke and most of the yoke was breaking down - I am aware most people would of just froze the baby's or put them out of there misery.

Well I babied the hell out of them and have managed to keep 5 alive , I have cleaned up the umbilical cord and am waiting on them to have their first shed and will get them eating , apart from being very skinny they are acting like baby snakes should , tongue flickering and exploring at night.

I am not sure what has happened , my house was struck by lightening a month into incubation so I am not sure if that had anything to do with it , wile the scrubs where in the incubator I hatched out 15 other clutches of python eggs , none with this prob but a few "weird" hatchys.

I am going to keep the 5 hatches as they are not sutible for selling / re homing.


Oh the fun of breeding snakes


----------



## Vincey (Jan 18, 2012)

Scleropages said:


> heh maybe she will just lay one huge egg! , lol


Godzilla ;p in snake form.

And they may not be sellable as of yet but they might turn into quite normal great little snakes as they mature


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 18, 2012)

VinceFASSW said:


> Godzilla ;p in snake form.
> 
> And they may not be sellable as of yet but they might turn into quite normal great little snakes as they mature



I am sure they will , they all seem very non bitey , and I have alot of experience with keeping hatches alive than haven't absorbed their yoke.
whats another 5 scrubs , lol


----------



## cwebb (Jan 18, 2012)

youre going to keep 5 scrubbys ?! stuufff thhaaaaat haha you must be rich!!


----------



## Vincey (Jan 18, 2012)

Best of luck.


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 18, 2012)

cwebb said:


> youre going to keep 5 scrubbys ?! stuufff thhaaaaat haha you must be rich!!




LOL , Guess so


----------



## CHEWY (Jan 19, 2012)

Devo mate. Sorry to hear it.
Hope you're last 5 pull through.
It'd be good to know what the cause was.
Good luck with them.


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 19, 2012)

CHEWY said:


> Devo mate. Sorry to hear it.
> Hope you're last 5 pull through.
> It'd be good to know what the cause was.
> Good luck with them.



Yup , thems the breaks.. I'm not sure how to find out what the cause was...


----------



## CHEWY (Jan 22, 2012)

Some of mine have started to eat. 
Hope yours do soon too.


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 23, 2012)

Two ate overnight just by leaving sub adult mice in with them over night , and they haven't even had their first shed yet , so there is more hope now.
I'll keep trying until the little buggers all start.


----------



## SamNabz (Jan 23, 2012)

Shame they didn't hatch out normally for you Paul, but I hope they start feeding for you soon mate.

Keep us posted.


----------



## Poggle (Jan 23, 2012)

am sure they will pick up soon buddy. Shame it had to go this way though. All the best mate.


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 24, 2012)

Another one ate over night , two to go


----------



## Poggle (Jan 25, 2012)

If you decide you want to get rid of any let me know. I am happy to pay, and dont mind having snakes that need more then usual assistance.


----------



## Fantazmic (Jan 26, 2012)

Paul I am so sorry to hear your news. After all the excitement to have this happen is very sad.

and as you said...to have hatched other clutches out fine....and then have this happen and be at a loss to explain it must be very hard.

I wish you every luck with them

Elizabeth


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Jan 27, 2012)

fingers crossed for you! hope to hear some good news soon


----------



## Darlyn (Jan 27, 2012)

Yeah, good luck with those bubs mate


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 28, 2012)

I think they will be fine , still no aggression , and still only 3 eating but they still haven't shed yet , lots of tongue flicking and they are all quite active at night , so a good sign.


----------



## Poggle (Jan 28, 2012)

Scleropages said:


> I think they will be fine , still no aggression , and still only 3 eating but they still haven't shed yet , lots of tongue flicking and they are all quite active at night , so a good sign.



The two not feeding showing interest?


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 28, 2012)

Poggle said:


> The two not feeding showing interest?



The ones that are feeding are showing no interest , they are only eating defrosted food left overnight.So I guess the other two will eat in time.


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 1, 2012)

No feeding response or biting yet... and they have just started to have their first shed , I'll try and feed the two that arnt eating yet after they shed..

Heres the first one to shed...


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 14, 2012)

Last post about them...

One still hasn't had its first shed or feed but the other 4 have had 5 feeds and are doing great.... No biting or striking yet...


----------



## dintony (Feb 14, 2012)

Great thread.. Thanks for sharing. So are you still keeping all of them?


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 14, 2012)

dintony said:


> Great thread.. Thanks for sharing. So are you still keeping all of them?



I'd like to keep them to see how they go ,they are not acting like they should be food response or aggression wise, I don't remember my adults being this "settled" as hatch's ( sorry again to all the people PMing me about wanting to buy them)


----------



## longqi (Feb 14, 2012)

try a baby bird
might get the last one started


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 14, 2012)

longqi said:


> try a baby bird
> might get the last one started



Thanks I started my olives on frozen finches and day old chicken bits.

I'm waiting for it to shed before I try feeding again , I have been trying it in a humid tub on and off for a week or two now but it's still not shedding , poor thing looks very uncomfortable, I am guessing the egg stuff up and lack of yoke hasn't helped it produce enough oils to shed properly.
hopefully it will shed soon.


----------



## CHEWY (Feb 14, 2012)

They do sound a bit odd but look great. Mine on the other hand try to kill any movement and keep hurling themselves into the wall of their container everytime I walk past. 
I have to use finch to start one of my adults, now smashing 2.5kg bunnies. Good luck mate.


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 15, 2012)

CHEWY said:


> They do sound a bit odd but look great. Mine on the other hand try to kill any movement and keep hurling themselves into the wall of their container everytime I walk past.
> I have to use finch to start one of my adults, now smashing 2.5kg bunnies. Good luck mate.




Thats interesting , I will be keen to see if mine start going nuts or stay settled, the 4 ate another adult mouse each this morning and the 5th is still yet to shed.Still Zero food response or striking.


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 22, 2012)

No 5 finally had its first shed over night.... seemed to take forever!
Hope it will start to eat soon , poor little thing.


----------



## SamNabz (Feb 22, 2012)

Good to hear mate, hopefully their food response kicks in soon!

Keep us posted.


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 29, 2012)

Finally a month and a half latter the last one has started eating, something is weird with the survivors... still no "normal scrubby behavior" in any of them... hope they stay this way..


----------



## cwebb (Feb 29, 2012)

they are beautiful!! well done.


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks cwebb with the breast snake


----------



## PMyers (Feb 29, 2012)

Scleropages said:


> Thanks cwebb with the breast snake



Bet she would be game to try THAT with a scrubby... even one of your "tame" beasties... :twisted:


----------



## vampstorso (Feb 29, 2012)

how cute are their big long heads on such a small little body!


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 29, 2012)

Hooray Number 5 is alive!


----------



## PMyers (Feb 29, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> Hooray Number 5 is alive!



You're lucky you're out of Gibbs-Slap range, Darlyn...


----------



## CHEWY (Feb 29, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> Hooray Number 5 is alive!



Gotta admit, that was pretty funny.

Sclero, you have to name number 5 Jonny now!

Jonny 5 is alive


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 29, 2012)

That wasn't reference to Freddie, it's an old movie with a robot critter called number 5


----------



## PMyers (Feb 29, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> That wasn't reference to Freddie, it's an old movie with a robot critter called number 5



Yup. I got that one. Didn't get the Freddie reference though


----------



## CHEWY (Feb 29, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> That wasn't reference to Freddie, it's an old movie with a robot critter called number 5



I didn't get the freddie reference either, I assumed you were talking about the movie "short circuit" who was number 5 and took on the name Jonny 5.

Gibbs-slap range I assuming NCIS?
I love NCIS, I love TV, I love movies, I love this game.


----------



## Bandit05 (Feb 29, 2012)

Congratulations Im glad they are all eating now , I hope they stay quiet but Im waiting for the thread " Baby Scrubs go on the attack "


----------



## Vincey (Feb 29, 2012)

Good to see it turned out well


----------



## Wrightpython (Mar 1, 2012)

Having read most of this thread i am glad i do maternal incubation. Yes she loses a bit of weight, yes she can get snappy, yes she may not breed next year but with every litter i have maternal incubated and been witness to from mates with snakes you get near perfect hatch every time. Fortunatly she doesnt run on power or have thermostats that stuff up she keeps them at the right temp and right humidity and on average only takes a few days more. Best thing is it dont cost you much to maternal incubate as opposed to large incubator running 24/7


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 22, 2012)

They are bigger and still no aggression.....
Two are being re homed to friends (seem EVERYONE wants a non-bitey scrubby) and I am keeping the other three

They are also starting to show some nice patterns


----------



## Jessh88 (Mar 22, 2012)

Wow they got big quick. So cute


----------



## MR_MRS_Monroe (Mar 22, 2012)

Very nice man ..
5s not to bad mate , did you find out why the rest died?? . And look at the size of them already . 

Well best of luck mate


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 22, 2012)

MR_MRS_Monroe said:


> Very nice man ..
> 5s not to bad mate , did you find out why the rest died?? . And look at the size of them already .
> 
> Well best of luck mate



Zero Idea ... I hatched over 200 pythons in the same battor before and after these hatched ( they where the first to lay and the last to hatch) it might have something to do with the lightening strike or could have something to do with the parents...
I'm doultfull if I want to pair up the parents again now.

At least these ones survived.


----------



## Scleropages (Apr 12, 2012)

Update:

Two have been re-homed with friends and doing well , the three I have kept are all getting bigger and still no biting... cool little snakes atm


----------

